# Grabbed a bargain on Ebay



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive purchased 5 foot x 2 x 3 vivarium with heat lamp, thermo stat, light protector... sliding glass, uv tube and starter Oak in colour ....*.£60. quid * 

And even better its 10 minutes down the road ......Where are you gonna get a 5 foot viv complete for £60 quid... ill post photos after collection....


It always pays to wait.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

It goes to show these vivarium's are just over priced as I see a lot smaller vivs for sale at £100 £200. And that's just the viv's no accessories


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

Bargain


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome!! That just screams ackies to me


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Great deal!


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucky sod lol


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is the 5x2x3 viv with heater, heat lamp, and uvb starter and tube and electronic thermostat. All for £60 quid....










Inside 










And my recent purchase of 35 vivariums picture only shows 15. A whopping deal of £122 all 35 vivs kitted out with thermostats , heat lamps etc









:no1::no1::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

The 35 are for a major project if all goes to plan.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

What a bargain...
Where the hell did you get 35 vivs fully kitted for £120?!?


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

sam12345 said:


> What a bargain...
> Where the hell did you get 35 vivs fully kitted for £120?!?


Actually probably not that far from you... Westerham, Biggin Hill

Yes I am amazed as much as anyone else... and with full electric setups


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

dapper said:


> Actually probably not that far from you... Westerham, Biggin Hill
> 
> Yes I am amazed as much as anyone else... and with full electric setups


you going to tell us whats it for Then ?


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> you going to tell us whats it for Then ?


Yes I am looking into setting up a reptile shop.


----------



## vicvic87 (Mar 29, 2011)

*hi*

do you have any spare stats or uv starters please?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

You do know that you have proberly saved yourself thousand's of pound's in the deal's you have just got lucky sod


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> You do know that you have proberly saved yourself thousand's of pound's in the deal's you have just got lucky sod


Yes I know that indeed.:mf_dribble: I have sourced many items 2nd hand as I don't think it needed to be brand new. As long as it is all clean and hygienic that is the most important part. 

Now I have save lots of money on the vivarium's I can now concentrate on other stuff like kit for the shop and shop location etc.

Vic
At the moment I have nothing spare due to me requiring everything. However once I have sorted through stuff as I have lot of other stuff to go through PM me and if I find one I don't require I will let you know. But have a look on ebay always going for like fivers.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

dapper said:


> Yes I know that indeed.:mf_dribble: I have sourced many items 2nd hand as I don't think it needed to be brand new. As long as it is all clean and hygienic that is the most important part.
> 
> Now I have save lots of money on the vivarium's I can now concentrate on other stuff like kit for the shop and shop location etc.
> 
> ...


It don't matter whether it's brand new or not you can alway's stick some new paint on it :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh Yes I am a head of you there... ordered the primer and paint already 
(Safe paint)


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

if you make a fake front wall with rectangles cut out in corespondence with all the vivs openings itll look like a brand new full piece. Plus you could paint it any colour and itll be a lot easier than sanding and painting 35 seperate vivs


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

cardinalgrom said:


> if you make a fake front wall with rectangles cut out in corespondence with all the vivs openings itll look like a brand new full piece. Plus you could paint it any colour and itll be a lot easier than sanding and painting 35 seperate vivs


There's an idea: victory: cheers


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

dapper said:


> There's an idea: victory: cheers


 Can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow!!! :gasp:


----------

